#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio

## buad hai

This device cannot start (Code 10)

This on a brand new SVOA machine on which we installed Windows XP Pro along with the XP drivers supplied by ASUS, the motherboard maker.

How do I get the device to start?

Searched the Internet and found lots of people asking the same question, but no real answers.

When I connect "Troubleshoot" all I get is the "Help and Support Center" search screen.

I love Windows....

----------


## lom

Maybe uninstall it and let Windows find it again?

Many of these motherboard integrated thingys will not be seen properly until you have installed drivers for the motherboard chipset..


I would also go to ASUS support web site and download the latest drivers for everything and install them. 
At the same time, take a look at their BIOS updates for this motherboard, and read the update history. 
I would do a BIOS update as well if there is a lot of of versions between the one you have and the latest available.

----------


## lom

oh yes, and check in the BIOS settings that integrated audio really is enabled..

----------


## man with no head

It won't give that error if it's disabled.

It's either a corrupt driver, corrupt registry entry, or driver conflict.

Best bet would be to identify the motherboard model, download the driver again, uninstall the existing driver using Add/Remove programs and reinstall the downloaded driver.

----------


## friscofrankie

I had a similar problem with this card in WinXP and SuSE  
ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/WDM_R172a.exe
I removed the card in device manager (Big Question Mark there) and installed the above driver in windows.  Worked for me.  You might have a sllightly different problem  if thre is software installed like other have said  uninstall it. the use the above driver   (from Realtek's site)

----------


## buad hai

Driving me nuts....

The motherboard is an ASUS P5vD2VVM/P5V-VM SE DH. That's what the manual says. I guess that's two motherboards and I have no way of knowing which one this machine has without taking it apart. I'm not willing to do that yet as it is not my machine.

I went to the ASUS site and the only drivers for the "SoundMAX ADI" are for Windows VISTA. SoundMAX  is not listed in the drivers available for XP. (The machine shipped with a CD that had SoundMAX drivers for XP.) I tried the VISTA drivers but got a message that they are not supported by XP.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers that came on the CD. No joy.

I have looked all through the BIOS but there is no mention of a sound card or any sound device at all. I know there is one because the driver installer finds it. And, when I rebooted after reinstalling the driver I got that message, "New hardware found." But, I still get the "device can't start" error message.

FF. I'm downloading the file your suggested but my download manager says 2 hours and 26 minutes remaining....

Any suggestions while I'm waiting?

Any idea why the ASUS site no longer contains SoundMAX audio drivers for XP, but only for VISTA?

----------


## buad hai

Finally found the motherboard: P5VD2-VM

BIOS: P5VD2-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 1104 Beta (05/22/07)

(Latest available is 1105)

----------


## lom

From ASUS website

Q: Is there any difference between P5VD2-VM and P5V-VM SE DH?

A: These two MBs are almost the same in hardware except P5V-VM SE DH has integrated with an additional Wireless LAN.

Here is the download link for the motherboard:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5V-VM%20SE%20DH

----------


## buad hai

I should add that after installing the SoundMAX driver, an icon for it appears in the Control Panel, but double clicking on it does nothing....

----------


## friscofrankie

> Any suggestions while I'm waiting?


read good book?   :Very Happy: 



> Any idea why the ASUS site no longer contains SoundMAX audio drivers for XP, but only for VISTA?


I've got an Asrock MoBo this time, I just got tired of Asus' lack of support/information. No idea why the site's support is so limited, other than laziness.  I made it a point to not buy Asus this time 'round.

----------


## lom

> Any idea why the ASUS site no longer contains SoundMAX audio drivers for XP, but only for VISTA?


It does, follow the link I gave you.

----------


## buad hai

> It does, follow the link I gave you.


What's the driver called? I look on that page and see no mention of "SoundMAX". Is it this one:

ADI AD1986A Audio Driver V5.10.01.4151 for Windows ?

----------


## lom

^Yes that's the one. 
And I don't think it matters for which OS you choose (but to be sure , choose WinXP) , it seems they have a universal package for all OS'es

----------


## buad hai

^That's the same one that came with the CD.

I went through the "Troubleshooter" for audio devices. At one point it asks you to check the Volume Level. But, when I click on the volume level in the troubleshooter I get a message that says something like "There are no mixer devices are available. To install mixer devices go to Control Panel and click Printers and Other Hardware and then click Add Hardware".

But, my Control Panel doesn't have "Printers and Other Hardware". It has "Printers and Fax" and "Add Hardware" but not "Printers and Other Hardware".

Note to FF: Your download times out every time. I guess too many kids are out there downloading MP3's.

----------


## lom

Ok, so check what version you have of chipset drivers.

The chipset for this motherboard is VIA Hyperion Pro , v.5.10 from Dec last year is the latest on the ASUS site , but the VIA site has v5.12 from May this year.

There is also the ASUS Update V7.09.02  from Dec last year , on the ASUS site. Get that one as well.

Both of them under the tab "Utilities"

----------


## buad hai

> Ok, so check what version you have of chipset drivers.


Where do I look for that?

----------


## lom

There should be some info file on the install CD telling which version it is.
But you can prolly also see it in Device Manager.
The VIA chipset should be listed there under System Devices.


Otherwise, check the file dates on your CD to see if they are older than Dec last year..

And, you won't break anything by installing the same version again, so don't fear to dl it.

----------


## buad hai

Sorry. No joy. As far as I can tell I now have the latest BIOS update, the latest chipset drivers and the latest sound driver. But, I still get the same "this device cannot start" message.

----------


## buad hai

Interesting that I found this on the Analog Devices web site:




> Removing or reinstalling the driver will not fix the issue. If you are seeing this failure the only way to fix the issue is to delete the following two registry keys within the Windows Registry. This should be done by someone with experience in editing the registry.
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Sensaura\Speaker]
> "ChannelConfig"=dword:00000033
> "SpeakerGeometry"=dword:00000000


But, those keys do not exist in the registry of this machine.

From the same site:




> 39 I've tried everything, is there something else that might fix the problem?
> 
> After trying all of the above solutions, there are still two things to try:
> A) Turn off (or on) software/hardware acceleration
> Go into the Sounds and Audio Devices applet.
> Click on the "Audio" tab at the top of the applet. (This should show three sections: Sound Playback, Sound Recording, and MIDI)
> Click on the "Advanced" button in the Sound Playback section of the tab. (This should open an Advanced Audio Properties box showing the speaker configuration)
> Click on the "Performance" tab at the top of the Advanced Audio Properties box.
> Change the "Hardware acceleration" to either "None" or "Full".
> Restart the computer and see if the problem still occurs.


But, I can't do this because the "Advanced" button is not active in this CP....

----------


## Thetyim

I just found this .

If you have a High Definition audio device in your Win XP x64 or Windows 2003 computer, then you’ll want to take a look at this. Microsoft has today released an update for Windows XP x64 and Windows Server 2003 to correct a known problem with those systems which have High Definition (HD) audio devices.

This appears to be a fairly simple to download, simple to install update, which is always nice.

Says the Microsoft site:

“Install this update to resolve an issue in Windows-based systems equipped with HD audio devices that prevents the HD Audio devices from playing audio properly. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.”

Simple enough.

So, if you need this update, here you go:

Download details: Update for Windows XP x64 Edition (KB901105)

----------


## buad hai

Good try Thetyim, but I've got 32 bit Windows XP and that is a 64 bit program.

I'm giving up now. Four solid hours with no sign of success. I'll let them take it to the shop and I'll return, very happily, to my little old Mac....

----------


## lom

You've done what you can Mike, at least the drivers are up to date now.

----------


## buad hai

So, it's a wash, eh? No one has the slightest idea how to fix this?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I had a similar problem after re-installing XP once.

You must install in this order...

XP then the Asus drivers (incl Soundmax stuff) before you run anything, especially a media player. The soulution for me was to do a full install again.

----------


## buad hai

> The soulution for me was to do a full install again.


Ah, the universal Windoze solution....

In 23 years of using Macs I've *never* had to do a full install....

Welcome back!

----------


## lom

As a last try, before returning the computer to the shop, you could check that the device has loaded the correct driver and not some other.
Device manager, properties of the device, driver or driver details will show driver version, date and manufacturer.

----------


## buad hai

^Yes, it has loaded the correct driver. 

I'm going to ask the owner's permission to follow MtD's advice and reinstall Windows. If it worked for him, maybe it will work for me. After all, I'm a fixed income retired geezer so all this fiddling is like free fun....

----------


## lom

I don't think it will make any difference, most likely you have a hardware fault.

With the steps you have taken, especially the uninstall of the device and letting Windows find it again while the latest chipset drivers are loaded , there is not much of a chance that anything will change with a fresh Windows install.  :Sad:

----------


## Thetyim

Have you tried changing the pci slot ?

Might be worth a try.

----------


## lom

> Have you tried changing the pci slot ?


Isn't it a laptop? Or integrated sound on the motherboard?

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> The soulution for me was to do a full install again.
> 
> 
> Ah, the universal Windoze solution....
> 
> In 23 years of using Macs I've *never* had to do a full install....
> 
> Welcome back!


I have. In the pre OSX days it was common for me to have to install new System folders for Systems 6-8 just to get my Mac functional again (and, at times, do a compelte nuke and pave). It was easier only because of the limited hardware devices Apple used (not exactly an inherent operating system advantage versus Windows for obvious reasons).

There's a reason for the acryonym Macintosh: Machine Always Crashes If Not The Operating System Hangs   :Wink:

----------


## Thetyim

> Isn't it a laptop? Or integrated sound on the motherboard?


Whoops.  BH didn't say.
As it is a new machine I had assumed that he was adding a sound card.

----------


## man with no head

It's a desktop with integrated audio (which is clearly stated in the thread).

BH, are you using a real XP Pro or one of the super-duper WindowsXP 2007 Extreme (blah blah blah) versions? If it's a burned copy that might explain your troubles.

----------


## buad hai

It's a fake Windows XP. The same CD has been used to install on a laptop and two different desktop machines. No audio trouble with any of them.

(BTW, none of these machines are mine. I've just been asked to get the sound going on this brand new machine.)

----------


## lom

> I've just been asked to get the sound going on this brand new machine.


Since it is brand new, let the owner bring it back to the shop and claim warranty repair. One headache less for you..

----------


## man with no head

> It's a fake Windows XP. The same CD has been used to install on a laptop and two different desktop machines. No audio trouble with any of them.
> 
> (BTW, none of these machines are mine. I've just been asked to get the sound going on this brand new machine.)


Ah, I see. You can't blame Microsoft for this one.

Same motherboards at this one? I ask because oftentimes the fake XP CDs are slipstreamed with crap drivers. This could explain your troubles. Someone might have slipstreamed a different ADI/Soundmax driver in there and XP is crapping out because the wrong drivers are installed (slipstreaming means to modify the real Windows CD to include non-official drivers, applications, etc. that get installed when Windows gets installed). At this point you either will have to install a real copy of Windows or *hope* that the audio chip is indeed defective. I'd bet money the fake XP is your trouble.

Lom, if someone brought this machine to me for warranty issues I'd charge money for the trouble if it turned out to be due to the bogus XP install (provided of course that I didn't supply the fake XP).

----------


## lom

^ He has downloaded new drivers for the VIA chipset and the ADI Soundmax, from ASUS website, and has confirmed that Windows has loaded these.

I bet money on faulty hardware..

----------


## man with no head

If the drivers *were* really working there would be no Code 10. Lookup Microsoft's explanation for what has to happen in order for Code 10 to be generated. As well XP doesn't really need VIA drivers installed in order for non-VIA sound to work.

I don't mean to offend BH but I don't think he really can say for sure or not whether Windows really has truly properly loaded the drivers he downloaded.

Can you post an image of your device manager, BH? Go to the device manager and double click on the 'sound etc' subcategory to expand it, then, post an image.

----------


## buad hai

> Can you post an image of your device manager, BH? Go to the device manager and double click on the 'sound etc' subcategory to expand it, then, post an image.


The machine is not networked yet, so I can't really do that. I'm reinstalling XP now....

----------


## lom

Error code 10 is a shitty one, that's the one you get when they can't give a  better detailed reason for the error.
*
Windows error code 10* indicates a hardware *error* or failed driver installation. This *error* may appear if a *device* has insufficient power to operate

    This device is either not present, not working properly, or does not    have all the drivers installed. (Code 10)    

   Try upgrading the device drivers for this device


In other words, no other error code was suitable, Windows can't get the device to work so we guess it's a hardware or driver failure  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

Did anyone mention verifying that the sound is enabled card in the BIOS?

----------


## buad hai

> Did anyone mention verifying that the sound is enabled card in the BIOS?


I have gone through the BIOS several times. There is no mention of sound anywhere. Am I perhaps not looking in the right spot?

----------


## lom

But of course Frankie  :Smile:  Surasak didn't agree though so I don't know if Mike has done that simple check..

Some BIOS'es have settings for disabling everything which is integrated, some has none.  This one should be labeled AC97 sound or something similar.

----------


## buad hai

So, during the installation I note that it does install the BTS DriverPacks.




> As well XP doesn't really need VIA drivers installed in order for non-VIA sound to work.


Indeed. The sound is working now, so we know the sound chip is OK. The driver that is installed is the MS UAA Function Driver for HD Audio - Adi 1986.

Now, should I install the VIA drivers before I do anything else?

Dare I see if WinAmp works? That's what they really want.

----------


## buad hai

Windows Media Player will now play a CD, but the volume control doesn't work, neither does the back panel earphone jack.

----------


## lom

Incredible  :Smile:  Install chipset driver and audio driver from the CD now.
Wait with ethernet and usb drivers until the sound card is working 100&#37;.
The CD prolly contains other sound drivers such as midi, mixer, microphone etc

----------


## friscofrankie

> AC97


Actually the HD (High Definition) sound cards have something different and I ain't gonna reboot to find out what it's called, no matter, it will have the word "sound" somewhere in the name  :Very Happy: 

Since it's Windoze every change will require a reboot, easy enough to check between boots.

----------


## buad hai

OK, I'm gonna install three drivers, VIA 4 in 1 Chipset Driver, VIA Chrome9 Display Driver and the SoundMax audio driver.

Here's the strange thing though. I did a full new installation of Windows on top of the old one. I thought that would remove all the old files. But, for the VIA Chipset driver it says that the installed version is 5.1.0.250 and that the available version is 5.1.0.280. Where did the installed version come from? Same with the SoundMax driver. It says "Not Installed" but then it says that the installed version is 5.10.0.5010 and that the available version is 5.10.01.4151. How can there be an installed version when it has not been installed?

----------


## lom

> Where did the installed version come from?


The Windows install CD. 
Either provided by Microsoft, or included afterwards by the guy who built that install CD.





> It says "Not Installed" but then it says that the installed version is 5.10.0.5010 and that the available version is 5.10.01.4151. How can there be an installed version when it has not been installed?


Dunno  :Sad:

----------


## buad hai

OK, so I'll go ahead. At the very worst I can reinstall Windows, again....

----------


## man with no head

Slsipstreamed XP CDs (those torrents and other crap you get for 100 baht) are notorious for being headaches (which is exactly the point I've been trying to emphasize here) The fake XP installs contain all kinds of shit like bad drivers and result in the problems you are experiencing because you are installing things which are not intended for your exact system.

For example, there are several ADI chipsets on current motherboards. Someone has an ABIT motherboard, creates a slipstream for that ADI sound chip, and then uses the slipstream to make a torrent. Torrent gets downloaded and passed on to you on a CD (unknow to you). You end up with the wrong drivers and during the XP install the driver stack and the registry get hosed because XP automatically is told to install the wrong files (which is what slipstreaming is all about).

I make my own slipstream CDs but ONLY include Intel chipset drivers, Intel network drivers, and NVIDIA/ATI drivers. I never install VIA chipset drivers on an XP system because there's no reason to.

----------


## man with no head

Please post the Device Manager>Sound devices if you can.

----------


## man with no head

Also, post an image of the root directory of your XP CD.

----------


## buad hai

^So, what do you recommend I do now?

USB works, sound works, but I need a driver for Ethernet.

----------


## lom

Isn't there a network driver on the ASUS CD?

----------


## buad hai

> Please post the Device Manager>Sound devices if you can.


Networking isn't working yet, so:

Sound, Video and game controllers:

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Microsoft UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio - Adi 1986
Video Codecs




> Also, post an image of the root directory of your XP CD.


boing:/volumes/WXPVOL_EN mnewman$ ls -la
total 3496
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff     2048 Feb  8  2006 $OEM$
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff     2048 Jan  1  1970 .
drwxrwxrwt   9 root     admin      306 Aug  1 13:52 ..
-rwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff      110 Aug 23  2001 AUTORUN.INF
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff     2048 Nov 30  2005 DOCS
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff   331776 Feb  8  2006 I386
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff     2048 Feb  8  2006 OEM
-rwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff    34301 Jul 17  2004 README.HTM
-rwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff  1314816 Aug  3  2004 SETUP.EXE
-rwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff    85792 Jul 17  2004 SETUPXP.HTM
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff     2048 Nov 30  2005 SUPPORT
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff     2048 Feb  8  2006 VALUEADD
-rwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff       10 Aug 23  2001 WIN51
-rwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff       10 Aug 23  2001 WIN51IP
-rwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff        2 Aug  3  2004 WIN51IP.SP2
drwxr-xr-x   1 mnewman  staff     2048 Nov 30  2005 cmpnents

----------


## buad hai

> Isn't there a network driver on the ASUS CD?


Yes, but you recommended I not install that until I got the SoundMAX driver working.

----------


## man with no head

Install the VIA (or appropriate) network driver. If there isn't one then the VIA chipset installed should allow a custom install of only the network driver.

As an aside here's my slipstream XP CD and a real XP CD compared. Just for fun see if you have some of the similar folders on your XP CD as in the left of the image.

----------


## lom

Btw, ASUS and MSI (Microstar) are my favourite motherboard brands.
Both of them has a Windows program which checks your drivers against what is available on their websites and let's you dl and update with the most resent version.

This program should be included on the ASUS CD, Updater or something similar. Install it !

----------


## man with no head

Better yet see if you have a "WINNT.SIF" file in the I386 directory on your CD. Typically it will have something like the following:

OemPnPDriversPath="Drivers\Chipset\Intel;Drivers\C  hipset\Nvidia;Drivers\Video\Nvidia;Drivers\Video\A  TI;Drivers\Video\Intel\Win2000;Drivers\Lan\Intel\P  RO1000\WINXP32;"

If there's an ADI component in there then it might be the problem (the aforementioned path loads your own drivers from the CD and bypasses any drivers provided by Microsoft).

----------


## lom

So, if you double click on  Microsoft UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio - Adi 1986 in device manager and checks it's properties, is there a Mixer and a Midi device?

----------


## lom

> Yes, but you recommended I not install that until I got the SoundMAX driver working.


Yes, better to get the problematic device fully working before taking care of the others.

----------


## buad hai

I can install the network driver by itself. Should I install the SoundMAX driver or not?

BTW, I looked at the $OEM$ directory. It appears that all of the drivers are in the BTS package, including some VIA drivers.

----------


## buad hai

> So, if you double click on Microsoft UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio - Adi 1986 in device manager and checks it's properties, is there a Mixer and a Midi device?


Yes, indeed.

----------


## man with no head

I really, really, really hate people who distribute slipstreamed CDs that have more than only Microsoft's patches/service packs inserted. I don't even give copies of mine out to people here.

----------


## man with no head

So, at this point some sound functions work and others don't?

----------


## buad hai

Here it is:




> [Data]
> MsDosInitiated = "No"
> UnattendedInstall="Yes"
> 
> [Unattended]
> OemPreinstall = "Yes"
> 
> UnattendMode=DefaultHide
> FileSystem=*
> ...

----------


## man with no head

I would look in Add/Remove programs to see if there's any uninstallers for the sound before continuing. Also you could try going to the sound device properties > driver and either roll back driver or uninstall prior to installing the correct one. It sound like you've got a similar but not entirely correct driver installed from the bogus XP CD.

----------


## lom

> Yes, indeed.


Well, then you should also have a mixer icon on the desktop status line.
Or a speaker ico. Most likely Microsofts simple mixer at this stage.
A more fancy mixer should appear after you have installed SoundMax from the ASUS CD.
But, you should already at this stage be able to control volume with the Microsoft one..

----------


## man with no head

How about the path $OEM$\$1\install? Anything in there? Typically post-install applications and driver installs can be automatically installed using a batch file from this location.

You definately have what's called an 'unattended install' CD. Bad news.

----------


## buad hai

> So, at this point some sound functions work and others don't?


My goal here was to get WinAmp to work. I haven't tried it yet because MtD said I should install the chipset driver before running WinAmp. So far, he was the only one who was right that reinstalling Windows would restore the sound. So, I hesitate to go against his advice about running WinAmp. (It makes no sense to me, but neither did reinstalling Windows.)

As a favor, I will also get networking running. I sense that will be easy compared to getting the sound running....

----------


## buad hai

> How about the path $OEM$/$1/install? Anything in there? Typically post-install applications and driver installs can be automatically installed using a batch file from this location.


Yes, that's were the BTS stuff is which installs vendor specific drivers.




> Well, then you should also have a mixer icon on the desktop status line.
> Or a speaker ico.


It has a speaker icon, but neither the volume control nor the mute button work.

----------


## man with no head

It's not always a given that a non-destructive reinstall (what you just did) would fix driver issues. Normally on a 'new' machine I would simply reformat and install rather than bother with a repair install.

----------


## lom

> It has a speaker icon, but neither the volume control nor the mute button work.


So install the Soundmax then and hope it takes care of it....

----------


## buad hai

You may call it non-destructive, but everything that had been installed (other programs, etc.) was completely removed. And, the file system was changed from FAT32 to HFS. I think I had an option to replace everything in the /Windows directory and that's what I told it to do.

----------


## buad hai

> I would look in Add/Remove programs to see if there's any uninstallers for the sound before continuing.


Nothing.



> try going to the sound device properties > driver and either roll back driver or uninstall


Uninstalled. 

Installing chipset, display and audio drivers now.

----------


## man with no head

Ah, then it was a destructive install then.

----------


## man with no head

BTW I've never heard of the BTS Driver Packs. Looking into the sound packs now.

----------


## buad hai

BTS Driver Packs - Unattended Wiki

----------


## man with no head

Apparently there are issues with the BTS driver packs and ASUS motherboards with ADI sound. Looks like I was right all along.

----------


## buad hai

Here's what I suspect happened: the owner of this machine probably installed the SoundMAX driver without uninstalling the one that the BTS pack installed, causing a conflict....

I'll let you know soon; on the third reboot now!

----------


## lom

^^^ That's the Indian guy, right?
I downloaded his install CD a year ago or so. 
My neighbor now has it hanging outside his house for interesting light mirroring effects  :Smile: 

I

----------


## buad hai

Success. Audio now works. On to networking.

Thanks to Lom, Surasak, FF and Thetyim for all your help. (Hope I didn't leave anyone out....)

----------


## man with no head

Apparently from what I'm reading in the Driver Pack forums the SoundMax/ADI drivers are as close to being non-universal as possible. I thought Creative was bad, but, it appears ADI takes the cake for having even slight changes from one download to another. No wonder it's been a headache.

----------


## buad hai

Well, works now.

And, networking works. Plug and Play. I'm impressed. Posting this from the XP box....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Another convert from the dark side of OSX.

----------


## buad hai

That infernal machine is finally out of my room and back where it belongs....

----------

